# Probleme mit NZXT X42



## Daywalker78 (23. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute, helft mir bitte mal. 
Habe vor 2 Wochen meinen neuen PC zusammegebaut.
Folgende Komponenten:
Board: ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU: I7 6700K
Speicher: GEIL 2x 8 GB 
Grafik: ASUS GTX Strix 1060 OC
Lüfter WAR BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
bis dahin keine Probleme mit der Temp des CPU

dann habe ich leider ein Video gesehen wo die NZXT Wasserkühlung verbaut ist. Ich fand diese LED Beleuchtung so geil das ich zuschlagen musste. 
Seitdem habe ich nur ärger. Im IDLE läuft die CPU Temp easy auf 30 grad. Beim Spielen von GTA 5 geht diese auf 90 hoch. 
Das ist ja nicht normal. Woran liegt es? Habe gerade mal Prime95 probiert, da hab ich nach 4 min abgebrochen bei 94 grad. Witzigerweise ist die Wassertemp gerade mal bei 40 grad.....
Was kann ich machen?


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2017)

Mit der X42 hast du dir einen schwächeren Kühler angeschafft. Für ähnliche Werte muss es schon eine X62 sein.
Die Temperaturen in Prime kannst du getrost ignorieren, da das ein völlig realitätsferne Last ist (bei mir 25° mehr).


----------



## Daywalker78 (23. Januar 2017)

Die Temp zeigt mir die NZXT eigene App. Auch beim X62 ist der Kühlkopf am CPU gleich wie am X42. Die Wassertemperatur ist ja i.o. Kann es daran liegen das ich die alte Wärmeleitpaste nicht entfernt habe am CPU? Am Kopf 
vom X42 war ja schon werkseitig Paste drauf.


----------



## cerbero (23. Januar 2017)

Womit viel zu viel Paste zwischen Kühler und CPU ist...  nochmal !


----------



## Daywalker78 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich Probier es morgen mal. Muss erst Paste besorgen.


----------



## Daywalker78 (24. Januar 2017)

Moin, hab gerade mal die komplette Paste abgemacht und dann mal ohne Paste gestartet. Da springt die Temp direkt auf 80 Grad. Ist das normal???


----------



## cerbero (24. Januar 2017)

Es werden tausende Stunden und Euros in die Entwicklung, Verkauf und Anwendung von Wärmeleitpasten gesteckt. Die Anwendung von Zahnpasta oder Ketchup hat sich leider nicht bewährt... 
Warum nur....   
/sarcasm

Ja, das ist normal.


----------



## Daywalker78 (24. Januar 2017)

Ja hast Du recht, wobei es aber genug Leute gibt die keine Paste verwenden und es trotzdem klappt. Aber ok. Frauchen besorgt mir heute neue Paste. Werde es dann nach der Arbeit heute Abend versuchen. Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Januar 2017)

Wer verwendet bitte keine WLP? Ich kenn niemand.
Bzw. halt statt WLP dann Flüssigmetall, aber das ist ja im Prinzip das Gleiche.


----------



## Daywalker78 (24. Januar 2017)

Neue WLP ist drauf, Temp bei GTA auf 66 grad. Alles bestens. Das war des Rätsels lösung. Danke an alle für die Mithilfe!


----------



## Cyborgetic (24. Januar 2017)

Ich kenne auch niemanden ohne WLP. Der Name sagt eben schon alles^^ Dann mal viel Spaß beim Zocken!


----------



## Daywalker78 (31. Januar 2017)

Soooooo da bin ich wieder..... leider erreiche ich beim Spielen weiterhin 92 grad. Kann doch nur ein defekt der Kühlung sein oder? Wassertemp liegt bei 40 grad. ich check das nicht. Mit dem Bequiet Luftkühler war alles ok. Denke ich zumindest..... hab das da ja nie gemessen.


----------



## cerbero (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn du den Luftkühler noch hast, teste halt nach dem du den Wieder eingebaut hast. 

Und ja, es gibt durchaus Luftkühler die besser sind als AiO-Kühlungen.

In welchem Gehäuse steckt das ganze eigentlich ? (oder hab ich die angaben übersehen ?)


----------



## Daywalker78 (31. Januar 2017)

Ist ein Silent Base 600. leider habe ich den Luftkühler nicht mehr. 
Diese Gradzahl Sprünge finde ich nicht normal. Die knallen von 50 auf 93 und wieder zurück....wenn dann müssten die doch oben bleiben oder?


----------



## cerbero (31. Januar 2017)

betrachte mal parallel zu den Grad-Zahlen die GHz die deine CPU liefert. Im Normalfall sollte die ihre Lesitung drosseln wenn die Temperatur zu hoch geht. Das dürfte die Sprünge erklären.

Montagefehler wie zu lasch angezogene Schrauben und so kannst du ausschliessen ?


----------



## Daywalker78 (1. Februar 2017)

Ja, richtig montiert ist alles. Mist, muss ich erstmal irgendwo nen anderen Kühler besorgen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Temperaturen komisch hin- und herspringen, dann kann das auch ein Fehler bei der Messung sein.
Schonmal mit 2 verschiedenen Programmen gemessen z.B. Core Temp und MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Daywalker78 (1. Februar 2017)

Core Temp läuft bei mir nicht. Hab ein anderes genommen, dort aber the same.


----------



## Daywalker78 (2. Februar 2017)

So, nachdem im eigentlich jetzt einen Kühler von Be Quiet kaufen wollte, habe ich diese erstmal kontaktiert. Der nette Mitarbeiter wollte ein paar Daten haben und hat den Übeltäter gefunden. Der VCore stand auf 1,4. Hab ihn jetzt auf 1,2 reduziert, jetzt friert er unter Prime95 bei 60grad. Danke euch allen. 
Was ich aber noch gern wissen würde, warum steht der Core von allein so hoch?


----------



## Chimera (2. Februar 2017)

Hast du zufällig ne Übertaktungsfunktion vom Board genutzt? Falls ja, hast du den Kriminellen  Denn da die Boardhersteller alles abdecken müssen, von der CPU bester Güte bis hin zum miesesten Modell, werden bei solchen Tuningeinstellungen meist recht hohe Spannungen angesetzt, damit es eben garantiert läuft. Drum ist es immer(!) ratsam, dass man im UEFI erst mal alle Spannungseinstellungen gründlich abcheckt und nachregelt, falls nötig


----------



## Daywalker78 (2. Februar 2017)

ne ich hab alles Out of the Box benutzt... nichts übertaktet.


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

Daywalker78 schrieb:


> ne ich hab alles Out of the Box benutzt... nichts übertaktet.



Dem Fall auch keine Anpassungen im UEFI gemacht. Tja, dann hast du wohl ein Brett erwischt, dass gerne grillmässige Spannungen anlegt [emoji4]  Man sollte schon immer(!) einen prüfenden Blick ins UEFI werfen, denn kann im dümmsten Fall auch vorkommen, dass viel zu hohe Spannungen angelegt werden. Hat ich beim Asrock P55, da war die CPU Spannung mit "Auto"-Setting wegen eines Bugs auch viel zu hoch. Da ich aber eh immer noch paar Anpassungen vornehme, sah ich es zum Glück und mit nem Update wurde der Big behoben.
Tip: vertrauen ist gut, aber Kontrolle ist besser [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cerbero (5. Februar 2017)

musst du nicht, macht Asus sogar Werbung beim Maximus Ranger damit:


> Beste Gaming-Performance – 5-Wege-Optimierung mit automatischem Tuning, T-Topology der zweiten Generation und Übertaktungsdesign



Bist nicht der erste der hier Probleme in der Art hat....


----------



## Daywalker78 (5. Februar 2017)

ok, welche Einstellungen sollte ich noch kontrollieren??


----------

